# 3 wishes - what do you do?



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

personally I would wish for:
*one of the dutys for winning miss world is to be my girlfriend for the year
*My own seaworld & zoo which I get to fill myself with whatever I want
*more wishes - but if this is the only thing you can't wish for then I would go for a tour of the world.

Beat that!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

in the immortal words of total devastation:

money,sex,sex and a whole lot weed.









but instead of weed,a 500 gallon pygo tank..


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

1. Unlimited wishes.
2. Love and Happiness
3. Marco and AZ to stop buggin me for admin


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> 1. Unlimited wishes.
> 2. Love and Happiness
> 3. Marco and AZ to stop buggin me for admin


you are not allowed unlimeted wishes, unless you want to say what you would use them for!


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

Xenon said:


> 3. Marco and AZ to stop buggin me for admin










:O


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

a nice fat cariba for Xenon

Hydroshutters rhom to grow another 10"

No more little guppy for Marco


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

A lap sized swiming pool to put as many p's as I want in there. and so I can push my ASSHOLE neighber in there. lol
I have everything else I could want..


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

3 wishes:

1) a happy healthy world without war.
2) no death and no taxes
3) Aquariums large enough to house all the piranhas found in S.A. with the full grown piranhas (of course).


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

MAD piranhas said:


> A lap sized swiming pool


how big is your lap?


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

1. Beautiful wife that is devoted to me and I to her.
2. Healthy Kids
3. Have a sucessful job to support all of them.

As you can see family is the most important part of life for me.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

1.for the people who work at the big als here in barrie for them to know what the hell there talking about when it comes to piranhas. (species wise)

2.100 billion dollers so i can buy a 1000 gal mixed pygo tank,and buy everyone at big als a clue.

3.to start up my own paintball field and proshop. i would probibly buy jt paintball with the billion dollers i have.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

lol Innes you know a what a lap is.


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

CHUD said:


> Hydroshutters rhom to grow another 10"
> 
> No more little guppy for Marco


those 2 would take a miracle :laugh:


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

marco said:


> i would probibly buy jt paintball with the billion dollers i have.


Brass eagle bought out JT months ago.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

forgot about that... and i would never buy Brass Eagle...








there stuff is sh*t. they give jt a bad name.


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

There paintballs suck.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

there markers are huge and heavy.


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

true brass eagle does suck pretty bad there bals break and there guns break and if it wasn't for wal-mart selling there sh*t they would not even have a business to buy JT. I would think JT would have bought out brass eagle


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

true


----------

